# R32, R33, R34 MPG survey



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

As im getting really crap mpg from my car, im just interested to know what you guys are getting. I know a skyline is not meant for economy, but my almost stock R32 is giving me about 12mpg on light foot town+duel carriage way driving!!  

I want try an collate some data on what sort of mileage they get out of there GTR's be it std modified, ie stage 1 etc

would be split into three categories:

1.town driving, 2.town+duel carriage way 3. duel carriageway and motorway

data needed:

1.amout of pertol filled

2. price per litre

3. miles driven 

4. state of tune

i


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi dude my 32 gtr was stage one also with a big fmic, boost set at one bar, around town and motorway i was gettin average of 18-20mpg, but that did include several blasts inc sideways. Twenty quids worth of optimax lasted me 70-80 miles a full tank was about 200-220 miles


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I get about 22mpg. Sounds like you might need a new O2s, or engine temp sensor. If those go bad, the ECU will just dump fuel into the engine. I hope this helps.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Iv a Gtr33 and around 22mpg on an average fast slow drive!
I have fitted a fuel saving magnet,which sits on your fuel in engine pipe.
It cost £50,but helps with fuel costs and keeps the plugs cleaner-As it burns all the fuel.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

At stage 1 tune, say 400 bhp, I used to get an across the board average of 21 mpg.
Now with 550bhp I average 18 mpg. Best I've seen with current setup is 24 (motorway mainly off-boost), worst is 13.

For info since October 2000:

Total miles = 46,886
Fuel = 10,645.08 litres (2341.59 gals)
Avg/ltr = 83p (Super or Optimax)
mgp = 20.02
Cost = £8877.80

I'll get me anorak  

Vincenzo

P.S. Yours defo needs looking at. Even with a lead foot you should do better than that.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Here was an independent test on the Magnet Theory


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just driven a 380km round trip to huntingdon. M4/M25/A1M both ways. I used 3/4 of a tank of fuel. I think it works out at 34-35mpg average. You may think this is total rubbish, but believe me, its right and im well chuffed. I also redlined(7000rpm) it in 5th @ 280kmh, which would have used a bit more than usual.

As I've said before, its gotta be the free flowing turbo. My ignition timing is 7deg advance in the stock timing, which helps too. And no DET according to my PFC.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I am posting my mpg by a US gallon. So that would put mine around 27 for the imperial.

How fast were you driving Andy?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

magnet.. be better off putting it under the accelerator to stop it going down too far

I used to see 200 miles out of my R33 Vspec, dyno'd at 415 bhp. with average mix of suicidal blat and sensible town driving.

/Steve


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Steve,

That was funny


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Soon after I got my R32 I filled it up with Optimax, and based on the tank capacity and distance travelled, I averaged 14mpg.  

That was a mix of pootling about and a couple of blasts. Car is a reasonable state of tune, 503bhp at the hubs. 

I guess you won't get something for nothing, (i.e more power needs more fuel), but 12mpg from a standard car means either something needs tweaking, or you are a total nutter of a driver.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry guys, SkylineUSA is alot more awake than me and has a brain too. He sent me this.

Andy,

Correct me if I am wrong.

380km is about 240 miles

GTR gas tank holds 72liter = 16 imperial gallons

3/4 of 16 is 12 gallons.

12 goes into 240 20 times. So, that is 20 mpg. Is that right?

I thought it would better if I sent this as PM 




So don't believe everything you read, although it was a genuine mistake. I was doing 130-150km/h most of the way there and back.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

I get 17-20 depending on weather, rush hour and mood I'm in 

R33 GTR non VSpec, Stage 1.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

well theres defo something wrong with mine

its in with RK at the mo so im dreading to find out whats causing it..


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

£40 will get me to Santa Pod and back 183 miles and Eight runs so 185 miles average 18.5 MPG


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

My R32 (stage one - 1 bar - standard airbox and downpipes and elbows) averages about 20mpg. This is a mix of motorway, town etc. Some nutterish driving, but generally ok.

The worst I have recorded is 13 MPG but this was driving to and from TOTB3 where I had a blast with a porsche 911 turbo on the M1 and he couldn't get past... SO generally not to unhappy with that.


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

My old R32 GTR - did average of 19.49mpg over 11009 miles - so obviously mix of town and motorway. This was fairly standard tune with just filters, exhaust, I/C.

New R32 GTR - has averaged 16.82mpg over 1700 miles, but included a trackday, a fair amount of short fast runs, and not that much motorway journeys. Tune is around 420BHP at the wheels. Worst 15.01 to and at trackday. Best 20.37 - motorway to Donnington - National Skyline meet.

Conrad.


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

_It will depend on the power of your engine. I was looking through a magazine when i saw this small valve which i think i am correct in saying; supposed to improve "gear change smoothness" and can higher MPG by upto 5! I will find out the correct name, but im pretty sure it was called an eco tex or an eco tek, something like that. I will find out if any of you are interested! It retails about £70 i think

Thanks!_


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

dude - are you ACTUALLY for real?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

n3lly said:


> _It will depend on the power of your engine. I was looking through a magazine when i saw this small valve which i think i am correct in saying; supposed to improve "gear change smoothness" and can higher MPG by upto 5! I will find out the correct name, but im pretty sure it was called an eco tex or an eco tek, something like that. I will find out if any of you are interested! It retails about £70 i think
> 
> Thanks!_


_

These valves open in high vaccume situations as in going down a hill on over run. Can offer a small saving on cars with a Carb, but offer nothing to a fuel injected car_


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

20 litre Jerry can's worth = 9 laps round Knockhill's Race Circuit,
Circuit length 1.3 miles = on full lick with a T78 not quite 3 miles to the gallon.


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*mpg*

charlie your mpg would be better 
if you binned the passengers  
have a nice day
bye now


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

I never was good at saying no Tommy, are you licensed to kill yet?


----------



## ko_racer (Mar 7, 2004)

*Petroholic*

I've got an R33 GTR running 1 bar and I get 100-130 miles to 50L round town and 160-180 miles to 50L down the motorway.

I personally think there is something wrong as that's between 9 and 12 mpg round town and 14 to 16 mpg on the motorway taking it very easy! 

That measn if I drive to and from work each day I need to fill up twice a week, which at 92p or so a litre is getting on for £400 a month!

I've already changed the O2 sensors which made not a bit of difference, and I've also had it given the once over by abbey m/s who can't find anything wrong, though they did say that there are a couple of things like split boost pipe etc which could be causing it but are not obvious without more in depth investigation work.

I think an aftermarket ECU and new mapping may be my next step, may pay for itself over 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

just to give you an idea, a easy drive from my flat to RK's which was a total of 80KM or 50 miles a mix or urban and motorway (steady 65-70mph) cost me £18 worth of petrol at 82.9 p


----------



## ko_racer (Mar 7, 2004)

That's around 11/12 mpg. SImilar to mine.

You'll have to let me know what it turns out to be.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Hope this helps*

1a. town driving 16-18 mpg
1b. town+duel carriage way 18-20 mpg
1c. duel carriageway and motorway 20-24 mpg

data needed:

1.amout of pertol filled: normally put in 45 litres a go

2. price per litre: whatever Optimax costs where I fill up

3. miles driven: 25000 since purchase, around 2500 in this state of tune

4. state of tune: 404bhp & 347ft/lb ATH (RB26N1, stock internals, 1.3 bar
on stock turbos with steel twirlies, VX-ROM, F-Con S, EVC
IV, sports FMIC, usual induction & decat performance exhaust)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

15 average, 18 if lucky 5 on a circuit !!! Thats at 555bhp and 1.2 bar boost !


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

ko_racer said:


> That's around 11/12 mpg. SImilar to mine.
> 
> You'll have to let me know what it turns out to be.
> 
> ...


isnt that weired? ron has told me its not running rich, so it possibly rules out the lambdas..also found out the engine in my car has been replaced by a R33 engine at some point (so much for having a strong block r32!)

Im not sure what else it could be..

Abbey are suppose to be kings of skyline tuning, so how comes they havent managed to figure it out? Im going either a mines ecu or apexi power fc in the new year so i hope the situation gets better


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

well got her back from RK tuning today a few steering bits were replaced and the car was given a good checking over... 

As for my high fuel consumption, i needed to get this sorted out fast! at first it wasnt so apparent, i though it may have been the lambdas...but also what was causing the misfire are 5-6k rpm?...but ron traced the fault to two dodgy AFM's. this was the cause of the car feeling about as quick as my 300bhp calibra turbo ...and was boosting 1 bar...

but now it feels like what a skyline should be at 1 bar, damn quick!! and the fuel consumption has returned to about 21 mpg


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

Pikey said:


> dude - are you ACTUALLY for real?


jeff, to a 13 year old these magazines are gospel innit


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> Abbey are suppose to be kings of skyline tuning, so how comes they havent managed to figure it out? Im going either a mines ecu or apexi power fc in the new year so i hope the situation gets better


Dod you go to them with your car? I thought you were avoiding the dyno time because of the cost.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

indeed couldnt afford abbey, so went to RK instead... The AFM's were on their last legs, which was causing the engine to misfire at around 5-6k rpm and also burn a lot more fuel...at that stage felt as quick as my calibra turbo lol! but now shes just is as expected with 1 bar of boost!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

So Abbey didn't actually see your car?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

nope, they didnt....thats not to say i will never use them, but who know in the future i may have to...

kings, you have had different elbows fitted to yours right? did they make any difference, i mean in terms of quicker spool up and a bit more power? im thinking of buying a set for mine...


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> Abbey are suppose to be kings of skyline tuning, so how comes they havent managed to figure it out?


*Yunis* - can you please explain how you think it's fair to make a statement about a well known tuner, on a public forum, implying that they don't have the ability to fix your car when you didn't even take it to them?


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

of course they have the ability everyone knows that!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

kingsley said:


> *Yunis* - can you please explain how you think it's fair to make a statement about a well known tuner, on a public forum, implying that they don't have the ability to fix your car when you didn't even take it to them?


what is the point of you keep going on about me taking my car to abbey? If you read the post you would have seen i took it else where..let it rest please!

With great respect for abbey, scott and his guys, i have no problems with them at all (if i could afford to take my car there i would with out a doubt) i chose some one else, i was very happy with the work they did.....please dont suggest that i am saying anything negative about them or try to create some sort of bad feelings


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> kingsly if you read the origional post again you will have the answer
> 
> so please dont suggest that i am saying anything negative about them, or is it that i chose to go else where other than abbey the casue of thsi debate


Yunis, sorry for the confusion, I misread the context of your post.

It's up to you which tuner you go to - I have no reason to get upset if you don't go to the same one that I do. That's your choice and is entirely up to you. It makes no difference to me one way or the other. In fact, I'm quite pleased that you've got your car fixed. I would have made the same comment regardless of which tuner was being mentioned.

Having re-read the relevant parts of this thread though, it is perhaps worth mentioning that Abbey did say they needed to perform a more in depth investigation than the "once over" they initially gave it. Presumably they never actually got to do this more in depth investigation? If so, it's still probably a bit unfair to say they couldn't fix it as they probably didn't get a fair crack of the whip.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> what is the point of you keep going on about me taking my car to abbey? If you read the post you would have seen i took it else where..let it rest please!


I wasn't aware that I kept going on about it. In a previous thread I responded to your comments about the cost of their dyno time and in this thread I responded to a comment you made that (because I had misread the context of your post) appeared to be unfair. I'm just trying to be balanced about the whole thing but it seems you're taking this far too personally.

As you say, let's forget about it.

Aren't daisies lovely? :smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

sure problem and confustion sorted!!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Back to elbows - you asked how much difference the elbows made.

Unfortunately, I cannot really answer that because I had them put on at the same time as a number of other changes, namely:

- R34 turbos
- Apexi GT intercooler
- HKS hard pipe kit

the result of these changes was a huge improvement in driveability though I don't know how much difference each individual component made.

Are you trying to improve the low down response of your own car or are you concentrating more on top end performance?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I thought this post was about mileage? Still looking for some expectations for my R34!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah im looking for more low down responce, most people go for top end, but thats useless for everyday road driving.

mate, my problem was traced to dodgy air flow meters, so far the mpgs have improved, i sustect that the afm/s were causing the car to run rich...


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*psd1* - You're right, it was but it drifted off a little! What do you get for *your* R34, and what spec is it? I get about 200 miles to a tank on my R33.

*Yunis* - have you looked at my web page about the car? It lists my modification history and there are some dyno graphs at the bottom that compare the results of each stage - click here to view. If you want to see how the low down response compares to yours, time your car doing 40 - 100mph in 5th (no gearchanges); mine does it in 14.6 seconds.

How far are you from Camberley, by the way?


----------



## Jeza south west (Oct 3, 2004)

*R33 Gtr MPG*

Hi,

I'm covering about 4000 miles a month in my car which is a middlehurst 400 bhp conversion.
I can't break the mileage down into exact types of driving but I would say it was 50% motorway 40% A road and 10% town driving.
My average mpg over the last 12489 miles has been 26.5 using optimax.
The worst I had was on a b road blast along the coast where I received 19 mpg.

Looks like I'm either really lucky or drive like a girl!

Cheers

Jez


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Holy minoly how on earth do you get that sort of mileage out of it? Even when I was following my mum in her Corolla on a motorway at a constant 75mph for about 100 miles with the aircon and boost controller turned off I still only got 22mpg!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

About 200 miles per tank for me to


----------



## Jeza south west (Oct 3, 2004)

*Mileage calculations*

I use my car for business use and therefore have to keep records of all trips and claim the mileage back from my company and the tax relief on the difference from the revenue.My mileage figures are therefore acurate, I then divide the mileage by the actual fuel in liters to give a profit and loss for the month.

I'm doing around 360 miles regularly on a tank of fuel, the only reason I can see for this is the fact that I do very little start and stop driving and most of my journeys are 50 mph plus.I must admit when I bought the car I was expecting 20mpg but have been really pleased with the extra mpg.

The only reason I can see that my figures could be wrong is if the speedo is showing the wrong mileage, however my GPS shows the same mph as the speedo on the move. 

I also noticed that another post stated that the liter capacity of a GTR was 72 my handbook shows it as 65 which is right?

Cheers

eco boy!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

kingsley said:


> *psd1* - You're right, it was but it drifted off a little! What do you get for *your* R34, and what spec is it? I get about 200 miles to a tank on my R33.
> 
> *Yunis* - have you looked at my web page about the car? It lists my modification history and there are some dyno graphs at the bottom that compare the results of each stage - click here to view. If you want to see how the low down response compares to yours, time your car doing 40 - 100mph in 5th (no gearchanges); mine does it in 14.6 seconds.
> 
> How far are you from Camberley, by the way?


Cool will have to give it a try!! im in west london quiet close to chiswick... camberly that A3 right?


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm about 5 minutes from M3 J3. Perhaps you should pop over when the weather starts to improve?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm consistently getting about 40 miles to a tenner, at 85 odd pence per litre

if my maths is right thats 16mpg?


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Getting about 17mpg at the mo - 18 tops


----------



## RB_26 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not finished my first tank yet!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

in winter months ie dense cold air etc the car will burn more fuel thats normal, but my 10 mpgs is a joke...


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*mpg*

R33 gts-t 
stage 1 standard boost, Fuel cat fitted, 
heavy right foot installed 
62 miles a day
B road, A road duel carriage way, B road crawl.
8 pounds in fuel to do 31 miles 

pretty normal i think,
Lots of BMW drivers to P**s off so spirited driving 

mark


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeza south west said:


> I also noticed that another post stated that the liter capacity of a GTR was 72 my handbook shows it as 65 which is right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> eco boy!


The GTR32 has a bigger tank than the GTR33. I was suprised how little I got in the Garage Bomber filling up from fuel light on, thought there must be at least 3 gallon left in there, until I found out about the smaller tank.......

I get around 15mpg at steady, sensible, motorway speeds........ Or put another way, I'm grateful if I make 200miles to a tankful!

DaveG


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Daft question but will an R32 fuel tank fit in a 33?

Sometimes the extra range on long journeys would be convenient.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> i'm consistently getting about 40 miles to a tenner, at 85 odd pence per litre
> 
> if my maths is right thats 16mpg?


Yeah, I make it 15.46mpg

num litres = 10 / 0.85 (a tenner at 85p / litre)
4.546 litres in a gallon
mpg = 40 / ((10 / 0.85) / 4.546)


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

kingsley said:


> Daft question but will an R32 fuel tank fit in a 33?
> 
> Sometimes the extra range on long journeys would be convenient.


Clearly you are thinking too small. Buy a big fuel pump or two and install a 3 gallon swirl pot in the boot - that way you get the capacity hike. All that is required after is upgrades to the engine to capitalise on this fuelling capability!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

ATCO said:


> Clearly you are thinking too small. Buy a big fuel pump or two and install a 3 gallon swirl pot in the boot - that way you get the capacity hike. All that is required after is upgrades to the engine to capitalise on this fuelling capability!


Now WHY didn't I think of that myself ... :smokin:


----------

